# Gentle Leader.. Rubbing the hair off!



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem. It's an amazing thing...Gryff never pulls anymore and it's a lot less stressful than a prong.

So what I did was go to Hobby Lobby and got a nice fleece strip and used fabric glue to glue it around the nylon strips...It looks lot like a horse bridle now haha..

Has anyone tried this? How long will it take for his poor fur to grow back in?

Here's what I rigged up lol.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww, thats sucky and weird. Nice alteration though. Looks comfy.

Just curious, how bad is it? Do you have a picture of him without the GL on?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have heard of people having a problem with that, but I thought that the newer Gentle Leaders are padded? 
I use a Halti and I've never had a problem with fur rubbing off but I think the Gentle Leader might move around more on the dog's nose whereas the top of the Halti is more stationary and that might be why the GL rubs.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> Aww, thats sucky and weird. Nice alteration though. Looks comfy.
> 
> Just curious, how bad is it? Do you have a picture of him without the GL on?


Oh it's not bad at all. You can't even notice the areas are balding unless you look really close. The skins not raw or anything. I did put some neosporin on it just incase it was bothering him. but it's not red or anything.


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I have heard of people having a problem with that, but I thought that the newer Gentle Leaders are padded?
> I use a Halti and I've never had a problem with fur rubbing off but I think the Gentle Leader might move around more on the dog's nose whereas the top of the Halti is more stationary and that might be why the GL rubs.


Yea the Gentle Leader Deluxe is padded with felt. But this one was given to me so I sorta wanted to save money. Do you think the fleece will work?


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I imagine the fleece will work fine. However, if it doesn't hold up or help, felt is readily available at fabric stores, like JoAnns or Hobby Lobby or something.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx welted where the GL rubbed on her muzzle...I didn't let it get to the point of fur wearing. I opted for a Sensations harness and then went back to a prong after she went thru a _Control Unleashed_ class. 
The GL was not a right fit for her, and at 90#'s she fought it(reactive behavior), her spine and neck were involved, not just her muzzle, the plastic flimsy connection of the GL was an issue for me too.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the New Trix Collar. It doesn't rub my guys hair off like the Gentle Leader did.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

My trainer put a GL on my pup today. After wearing for just 20 min she has a line across her muzzle. I was wondering how to pad it. So might make a trip to hobby lobby tonight!


----------

